# Lowrance Mark 4



## db1534 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thinking about buying one does anyone use one?
Pros/Cons. 

Pretty much for Erie use, all i need is something reliable
Thanks


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Small screen, adequate wattage, it'll mark fish and plotter will get you home, good starter. I hope your eye sight is better than mine if you have split screen on. I just got a mark-5x as backup unit and it marks fish in black and white, screen clarity fair, but bigger screen than mark 4. Most all give you depth and temp. Check it out somewhere before you buy it and see what a little more $$ gets you.


----------

